
Offering free technical reviews for leads. Smart or dumb? - akooms
We work with early-stage startups to help kickstart marketing and design efforts (goodhands.co). Offering free brand reviews has either driven leads or grown our network (much of our brand review is templatized now). From an engineering perspective, would it be worth the time and effort to offer a similar technical review of the product?
======
PaulHoule
You mean for brand X that offers product Y you would review the (everything
but visual) design of product Y?

~~~
akooms
Yeah basically. Either the ux or anything else that would offer brand X value
from a technical standpoint.

